# Martin's Skyscrapper = too cramped



## paralistalon (Mar 5, 2008)

I got my Martin's cage in the mail, assembled it (got the blisters to prove it), and then started to put things in it. 

Well crap, good luck getting things like a rat-sized wheel in there or a hammock. -_- 

And I guess I'm begining to think like an official rat owner now; I was constantly guessing the different ways my rats would try to destroy their cage tonight. lol, my girls are pure mischeif.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh jeez, is there any pictures of your setup so far? Youd think the cage would be perfect!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is this the R-695? 

I know them by their numbers not their actual names.


----------



## paralistalon (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's the model. I got everything in I wanted to last night, but the wheel didn't fit in the bottom part of the cage where the bedding could anchor it so I put it on the second floor facing sideways instead, anchored at the bottom to the side of the cage with some zip ties. I'll put pictures up when I get them.  

It was kind of a tight fit because I was used to their old superpet cage. Also, there was nothing to hold the food dish so I had to zip tie that into place as well. 

But now that it's done, I have to concede it's a beautiful cage.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Martins does make beautiful cages, I had/have many of the models. But for space and maneuverability the FN takes the prize


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you like it? I'm slightly worried that if i order the cage i wont like the permanent shelves in it....does it seem like they have enough room in it? How many do you have in it?

Sry for all the questions, i dont want to order it just to find that i dont like it..ya know?


----------



## paralistalon (Mar 5, 2008)

I've gotten used to it. I don't mind the shelving, but it does present a challenge to find ways to cover them with some kind of flooring. I'm currently using two 12"x12" squares of vinyl flooring (less than a dollar each at Home Depot) on the middle floor that luckily just fit in there without having to fasten them in place, and I have a litter tray on the top shelf in the corner with bedding in it. Also, an igloo fits under the bottom shelf. As I mentioned, the hardest part was finding room for the wheel and hammock and anything else large. It's not the roomiest cage, but it is tall and has that second floor- and most importantly- my rats can't chew their way out!

I just have 2 females in there. Plenty of room for the two of them, and they seem to like it so far. I'm very glad I got the flip-top and galvanized coating.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I used stick-down lino tiles on my RUUD...worked very well, and it doesn't leave residue like most people worry about.









Just remember to not get tiles with a pattern. :roll:


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Would it be worth it to ask for larger doors on it? (what size are yours?) 

Sorry for hijacking the thread :/ 

Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## paralistalon (Mar 5, 2008)

All new Rat Skyscrapers come with larger doors. I don't know if they changed the size on those RUUDs or not, though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I got my RUUD before the changeover. Jorats used to order custom R-695's (she had 3 of them side by side to make a Monster Martin) with the larger doors and she told everyone to ask for the bigger doors, so now Martins does it automatically when they got enough requests. I hated my own R-695's because of those doors


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Erk, I literally order this cage 2 minutes ago, it'll be for four boys and will end up being attached to another cage but, can I ask how many you have in there


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kenRakuu said:


> Erk, I literally order this cage 2 minutes ago, it'll be for four boys and will end up being attached to another cage but, can I ask how many you have in there


The person that made this thread said they had 2 females in the cage.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

The calculator says it can hold 5, I am getting this cage for 4 boys as well


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> kenRakuu said:
> 
> 
> > Erk, I literally order this cage 2 minutes ago, it'll be for four boys and will end up being attached to another cage but, can I ask how many you have in there
> ...


 I only have two boys in it at the moment but they have access to my rat room (small bed room 8ft by 8ft, I live in it  )almost all day. Even when I shut them into the cage, it's not really cramped at all, It was an update from a smaller cage that was big enough for three rats. It seems spacious to me, the boys don't seem to mind it either


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kenRakuu said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > kenRakuu said:
> ...


Rat calculator says 5 rats though so should fine


----------



## paralistalon (Mar 5, 2008)

It took a while, but I said I was going to get pictures and I did. 

Old Superpet cage









New cage decoration 1









New cage decoration 2


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Love your cage!! It is well designed with toys etc.!


----------

